# Need help with Dance Floor Maintenance questions



## soundguy99 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
We have a large Marley dance floor 10 Strips total. Obviously it has some wear and tear on it from many years of dancers on it, from ballet to tap, & Jazz, even a few plays with some sets rolling across it.
I am just wondering if any one here can offer any advice of a product or technique they would recommend to take even some of the scuff marks off of the dance floor with out damaging it. 
We tried using a scrubbing machine, with a buff pad and although that made the dance floor shinny it didn`t remove the scuff marks.
Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
Soundguy


----------



## Colin (Aug 24, 2015)

In my experience scuffs are there to stay. I would stay away from buffing machines, which will just wear out the floor faster, alter its surface texture and not even buff deep enough to get out deep scuffs. 

How old and how much use on this floor? Your floor may just be approaching end of life, or if it is a newish floor (sounds like it isn't) it may just be losing that new floor look (the scuffs tend to eventually even out to a patina that is more even and less of a distraction). 

Depending on the style(s) of dance the floor is used for, making it shiny and scuff-free by buffing could make it too slick to dance on. I've actually had a company request to use an older floor dirty because when freshly mopped (with no-residue solution) it was too slick. Best option for managing scuffs I think is to keep dancing on it to even it out. Abrasives just shorten life.

Of course running scenery, pianos, et cetera over it takes a toll that you just have to accept if that is the type of venue you have. When you do get a new floor, save the old one for those high wear applications.


----------



## Footer (Aug 24, 2015)

Is this a portable floor or is it glued down?


----------



## soundguy99 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply's.
Unfortunately thats what I thought, The dance floor is not glued down, just rolled out and taped down, and taped.
Its fairly old, not quite sure when it was bought, I know at some point in the next few years that will be something that will be replaced, was just hoping in the meantime, we could maintain it a bit better, by even taking some of the scuff marks off. The once every 2 or 3 years type of maintenance, just to keep it looking in some what decent shape.
Did`t know if there was a product you could use or how other people maintained them.
Thanks again for the advice,
soundguy


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2015)

I try to do nothing more then just water or alcohol on mine. With that though we don't allow tap on our marley due the the wear it causes. Our marley is more rubbery so it does not take to taps well.


----------



## jstroming (Aug 26, 2015)

As others have said you can't really remove the scuff marks. However being in the know on these things, a foreign dance floor manufacturer is about to enter the market and attempt to knock harlequin off its perch with a dance floor that is a lot cheaper and apparently the same build quality. I have 2 rolls in my shop and will be testing out on a tour going out in a few weeks.


----------



## Colin (Aug 27, 2015)

jstroming said:


> As others have said you can't really remove the scuff marks. However being in the know on these things, a foreign dance floor manufacturer is about to enter the market and attempt to knock harlequin off its perch with a dance floor that is a lot cheaper and apparently the same build quality. I have 2 rolls in my shop and will be testing out on a tour going out in a few weeks.



Very interested in what you think of this mysterious new floor and when/where it will be available in the US. I'll need to buy one in the next year or two. Is it thick like Allegro?


----------



## jstroming (Aug 27, 2015)

Colin said:


> Very interested in what you think of this mysterious new floor and when/where it will be available in the US. I'll need to buy one in the next year or two. Is it thick like Allegro?



Honestly I haven't even opened the pallet yet from the manufacturer. I will in about a week when we get to staging.


----------



## SHCP (Aug 27, 2015)

I had a dancer do a slide in Rubber Sole workbooks. Ouch. I was able to remove the stripe only because I got to it right away. I used automotive rubbing compound by hand. Downside, it did alter the texture of the floor and is noticeable. Not as bad as a big black stripe, but it does look like a shiny mark on the floor. I am hoping time heals this particular wound.


----------

